# A GT5000 just saying Hi



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just a lil ole 2003 GT5000 wanting to say Hi. Purchased (new in 2005) as a Sears Leftover. Got a real good deal at that time of around $1500 I believe.

It's got a 48" Deck, with the best Transmission out there. A Manual 6speed, with Hi/Lo Range for doing those dirty Jobs. I mow about 3 Acres. 
Also I used it(once) to pull a 4x8 Trailer with Firewood that probably weighed around 750#+ from out of the Pasture. It was slow moving--last thing I wanted was a snapped Axle, hitting a Rut.

For power, it's got what seems to be the better B & S 24HP ELS Engine, over the problematic Kohler. 

Don't have many Attachments yet. Just a pull Wagon and Dethatcher so far. I've installed the Sleeve Hitch already, and thinking about a Disc for the Garden in future.

I do all my own Wrenching on this Brute, so maybe that's why I've gone over 300hrs(Sears optional hr meter) so far with it without much trouble other than when some grit got into the Carb and was blocking the Fuel flow to one Cylinder, which was leaning that Cylinder out. Once cleaned, it has been purring since day one.

One thing I did as an Experiment to the Engine. It was actually good, and that was to change the Spark Plugs to the NEW E-3 type Plugs. They gave me Faster Starts, better Fuel Burn, and Higher Revs. Good Plugs if you decide to go this route.
Now I need to adjust the Valves as they've never been touched, as my Startups are getting harder now. Just gotta get new Gaskets for the Covers.

I also do my Mom's Mower upkeep. She has a Craftsman DLT3000 with Hydro. That thing has had me pulling my Hair out at times, but she likes it. Of course she does, she has someone saving her Hundreds of dollars repairing it/Oil changes.

Well that's my Story, and I'm sticking to it.

BigRed1


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum BR! You've got to give us some pictures!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..BR..


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome good to have you here and of course you know how it goes !.*


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

"For power, it's got what seems to be the better B & S 24HP ELS Engine, over the problematic Kohler. "

Problematic Kohler ??


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

they are a great tractor


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

What's up with this? First no message shows up, then it's here twice. Sorry about that.


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

PeteNM said:


> "For power, it's got what seems to be the better B & S 24HP ELS Engine, over the problematic Kohler."
> 
> Problematic Kohler ??


Yeah. Broken Rods, Oil Leaks, Head Gasket, Head Bolt problems, Ruined Cases from Rods breaking, Excessive Oil usage, Carb problems. Gas in Crankcase from ruptured Pulse Pump Diaphram. Many of these problems could of happened to the B&S also, but not anywhere's near the ratio that Kohler was having problems. It also was happening in the Mid 2000's, so hopefully things are better now.

Briggs during this time period was having a Air Filter/Housing problem that was corrected under a Warranty Retrofit. The Filter Housing was warping and killing out the Engine's Air Flow. Didn't happen to my GT though.

Of course this doesn't apply to those who have the Kohler Twin Engine and nothing's happened, because Kohler is a strong Name Brand.
BR1


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

PeteNM said:


> What's up with this? First no message shows up, then it's here twice. Sorry about that.




I took care of the double for you Mr. Pete. I am the same way I like the older Kohler engines but not so much with the newer models.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Big Red Glad you are good with your tractor and a warm welcome to the forum. I also have a GT5000 with a 6 speed and it has been cutting 5+ acres for over 10 years. I originally had bought a GT3000 with a 22HP ELS and had engine problems So I took it back to sears and got the promblematic Kohler This engine could go at any time but most of the problems have been belts pulley, steering. Someday I plan on replacing the orignal spark plugs. I really can't believe my tractor has held up it cuts field grass and if we don't cut we bail!


----------

